# In codd we trust.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

I recently aquired my first American codd bottle circa 1885-1915. Standard Mineral Water Brinton & Brosius  Philadelphia. It is in good shape, and has the marble and rubber gasket also.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice bottle.  Some of the Northeast ones are actually affordable!  The couple from down here in Texas are super expensive.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

I was under the impression that there was only one. What other than Mignon Bottling Works Co. Galveston Texas.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Japanese Ramune and Indian Banta still come in codd bottles.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice codd bottle ! Any American Cod bottle is worth keeping! I am jealous, never found one yet


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2020)

An elderly collector friend of mine came across a Codd from Columbus, Georgia that was missing about half the neck and looked like it had been dragged down the road for a mile or two, but he acted like a child on Christmas day just knowing that one actually existed.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

sandchip said:


> An elderly collector friend of mine came across a Codd from Columbus, Georgia that was missing about half the neck and looked like it had been dragged down the road for a mile or two, but he acted like a child on Christmas day just knowing that one actually existed.


I know children used to break the bottles to get the marble and that was a problem that codd bottles had.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Nice codd bottle ! Any American Cod bottle is worth keeping! I am jealous, never found one yet


I would be jelous of anyone who found a codd bottle also. I confess this is one of the few i had to buy. The price is right Bob Barker.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Does anyone know of a more complete list of American codd bottles. The list i use says there are 68 known American codd stoppered bottles. Also it says there were 25 different types of codd bottles using various shape designs and all kinds of marbles, glass, rubber and metal. The Galviston texas one that Sandchips friend found is not on my list. My list claims it is complete.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know children used to break the bottles to get the marble and that was a problem that codd bottles had.


love it ROBBYBOBBY64 MY UNCLE HAS 2 HE WONT COME OFF THEM AT ALL LOK AND.HE DOSNT  EVEN COLLECT BOTTLES LOL THEY WERE GIVEN TO HIM LUCKY DUCK !!!


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I recently aquired my first American codd bottle circa 1885-1915. Standard Mineral Water Brinton & Brosius  Philadelphia. It is in good shape, and has the marble and rubber gasket also.View attachment 206062View attachment 206063


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> love it ROBBYBOBBY64 MY UNCLE HAS 2 HE WONT COME OFF THEM AT ALL LOK AND.HE DOSNT  EVEN COLLECT BOTTLES LOL THEY WERE GIVEN TO HIM LUCKY DUCK !!!


He likes that you want them thats why he won't give them to you. You may just inherit them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Does anyone know of a more complete list of American codd bottles. The list i use says there are 68 known American codd stoppered bottles. Also it says there were 25 different types of codd bottles using various shape designs and all kinds of marbles, glass, rubber and metal. The Galviston texas one that Sandchips friend found is not on my list. My list claims it is complete.


Sorry sandchip i meant Columbus Georgia.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 24, 2020)

Lol right I better he ain't got no kids lol


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> He likes that you want them thats why he won't give them to you. You may just inherit them.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> He likes that you want them thats why he won't give them to you. You may just inherit them.


 Right lol I better inherit  them he has no kids


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 24, 2020)

Life is too short enjoy every minute you can with your family and don't worry so much about what your gonna get. You get what you get and you don't complain about it. LOL!!! TALK TO YOU BUDDY.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 24, 2020)

Forget the money end of it, buy it if you love it, keep it if you love it, appreciate it for what it is.  The money end of it will take care of itself.. Now if you are buying a bottle to resell it at a profit, that's another story.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

I dug a codd from Yonkers New York several years ago! It was as exciting for me as digging a stoney or St Drakes!
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 25, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> I dug a codd from Yonkers New York several years ago! It was as exciting for me as digging a stoney or St Drakes!
> ~Fred


I good one is always a thrill! If i find anything that is not chipped or cracked i am happy. If it is old i don't Even care is it is a slick


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 25, 2020)

At a certain age i don't think they were even embossed anyway.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

Wellll Robby, the Codd that I dug up was a surprise for me and helped me complete run of DH Smiths from Yonkers. (i know completely valueless) but its kinda cool having so many different bottles from Smith. Tooled crown top 6 oz., tooled blob top 6 oz., tooled hutchinson, tooled 9" blobtop, tooled 28oz blob top, and the 8 oz codd
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

LMAO!!! I just saw some one is trying to sell a Smith Codd from Yonkers for $650.00!!! ROFL
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 25, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Wellll Robby, the Codd that I dug up was a surprise for me and helped me complete run of DH Smiths from Yonkers. (i know completely valueless) but its kinda cool having so many different bottles from Smith. Tooled crown top 6 oz., tooled blob top 6 oz., tooled hutchinson, tooled 9" blobtop, tooled 28oz blob top, and the 8 oz codd
> ~Fred


Oh i know yonkers..."Forget about it!" thats all i know.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 29, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I was under the impression that there was only one. What other than Mignon Bottling Works Co. Galveston Texas.


There is one from the Star Bottling Works of Houston.


----------



## digger dun (Apr 29, 2020)

I've been blessed by the bottle spirits a few times now with Codd kick backs. The first was this NYC embossed one, don't have it handy at the moment to list the embossing, and its hard to read in this 10 year old picture. Found it in the lake muck of Central Park



Second was this unembossed slick example, found in a shallow surface dump in the woods of my home town, pictured here with the other keepers of that day...


And in the 5 years I've been in the town I'm at now I've found dozens of these star embossed Codds in many locations, unfortunately all broken so far, the most intact one pictured here with a great group of keepers I scored one day at a demo site....


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi I found these two Cod Stoppers diving in Halifax Harbour not the cleanest place in the world. while poking around looking for bottles  I came by an old rusty cable in a tangle on the bottom thinking anything under the cable if it didn't break should be untouched I moved around some of the pieces and came by these two  codd stoppers


----------



## SMJB (Apr 29, 2020)

May I ask (as a total greenhorn to collecting), what is a Codd?


----------



## willong (Apr 29, 2020)

SMJB said:


> May I ask (as a total greenhorn to collecting), what is a Codd?


It is easier to answer you by providing a link than it is to write explanation; so here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codd-neck_bottle


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2020)

I only own 1 American Codd & this is it. Looks a lot like yours.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> There is one from the Star Bottling Works of Houston.


I am working for a complete list that isn't complete. Why doesn't that surprise me. I am sure there are more missing. Thank you so much for the correction. I will make a note of it. Alot of star bottling works out there. Could probably have a large collection of just different star bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I only own 1 American Codd & this is it. Looks a lot like yours. View attachment 206421


TWINS! Great shape Hemi.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

digger dun said:


> I've been blessed by the bottle spirits a few times now with Codd kick backs. The first was this NYC embossed one, don't have it handy at the moment to list the embossing, and its hard to read in this 10 year old picture. Found it in the lake muck of Central ParkView attachment 206398
> Second was this unembossed slick example, found in a shallow surface dump in the woods of my home town, pictured here with the other keepers of that day...View attachment 206399
> And in the 5 years I've been in the town I'm at now I've found dozens of these star embossed Codds in many locations, unfortunately all broken so far, the most intact one pictured here with a great group of keepers I scored one day at a demo site....
> View attachment 206402


Looks like standard bottling commerce st  New York in the ten year old picture. By the way that's another one i had no idea exsisted.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I only own 1 American Codd & this is it. Looks a lot like yours. View attachment 206421


What variation is yours?  Mine is number 02036AB. It has 3 lines above and below BB on the bottom with 2 dots.  I see there are 4 variations of this bottle plus one variation when the company incorporated.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 29, 2020)

seniorscuba1 said:


> Hi I found these two Cod Stoppers diving in Halifax Harbour not the cleanest place in the world. while poking around looking for bottles  I came by an old rusty cable in a tangle on the bottom thinking anything under the cable if it didn't break should be untouched I moved around some of the pieces and came by these two  codd stoppers


Were your Codds embossed?  I'd like to get my hands on a Canadian Codd one of these days, not sure how much the Eastern ones tend to go for.  I know the BC Codds are way beyond my price range but I think the ones from Montreal might be more common.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I only own 1 American Codd & this is it. Looks a lot like yours. View attachment 206421


Sorry there is one more real nice variation Brinton & Brosius very wordy.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2020)

Not sure what variation I have. That pic I had saved on my computer from when I first got that like 5+ years ago. I still have the Bottle, Just don't know where it is. It's boxed up somewhere, with 1,000+ bottles & 3,000 beer cans I don't have enough room to display it all so many cans & bottles boxed up. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Not sure what variation I have. That pic I had saved on my computer from when I first got that like 5+ years ago. I still have the Bottle, Just don't know where it is. It's boxed up somewhere, with 1,000+ bottles & 3,000 beer cans I don't have enough room to display it all so many cans & bottles boxed up. LEON.


You have the same issue i have...now where did i put that bottle syndrome. Thanks for the reply buddy. The govoner of new jersey is reopening all the state parks this saturday may 2nd. I see light at the end of this horrible tunnel. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Cogg (Apr 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I recently aquired my first American codd bottle circa 1885-1915. Standard Mineral Water Brinton & Brosius  Philadelphia. It is in good shape, and has the marble and rubber gasket also.View attachment 206062View attachment 206063


What a great find.  I was on a cruise last fall and went in a shop and saw 2 antique bottles shaped like this.  I wanted to go back and buy them both but didn't have the time.  Dang it!


----------



## Jfleming (Apr 30, 2020)

Very nice findI


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 30, 2020)

SMJB said:


> May I ask (as a total greenhorn to collecting), what is a Codd?





Cogg said:


> What a great find.  I was on a cruise last fall and went in a shop and saw 2 antique bottles shaped like this.  I wanted to go back and buy them both but didn't have the time.  Dang it!


Strike while the irons hot. When i was a little kid i went in a store with my brother and saw a conetop beercan i dont remember which one. We asked how much? He said give me 5 bucks. We freaked out ran home got the money ran back and the guy said sorry i just sold it. What a skunk. Don't ever act like we did. Put on your best poker face and don't show your hand early.


----------

